# Little Zoar



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2007)

A wife is said to be like unto a "little Zoar, a city of refuge." This Puritan quote inspired a poem that I wrote before I got married. I posted it on my blog here for those who may be interested.


----------

